# My 9x5 Mountain layout



## Too-Many-Hobbies (Mar 25, 2010)

well, after messing around with the any rail program i have finally come to a plan that resembles somewhat of what i have in mind., looks a little simple now but at least i got the grades figured out!! tell me what you guys think!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Too-Many-Hobbies said:


> well, after messing around with the any rail program i have finally come to a plan that resembles somewhat of what i have in mind., looks a little simple now but at least i got the grades figured out!! tell me what you guys think!


As Sergeant Schultz would say,

Very.........Interesting

Looks like a fun running layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i can see the elements that you adapted from that atlas drawing. you have mainlines, couple spurs, a yard and room for scenery and industries - all the elements to allow interesting operations + roundy round for the times you want to kick back. everything is here so the verdict is: working plan.

with that, something is missing to my taste and that double crossover on lower line somehow bothers me. which is ultimately not important since it is your layout and not my.


----------

